Ask HN: New Macbook pro late 2016, good tips to setup, try new features, etc? - simonebrunozzi
======
n1000
[https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-
Guide](https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-Guide)

